# LED car interior lights



## MXDan (Apr 19, 2004)

Sure its been posted before, but...

I just ordered a set of replacement blue led interior lights for my car. 4x led for the overhead lamps and 6x for the doors. I'll let everyone know how they turn out when I get them.


----------



## Willmore (Apr 26, 2004)

Blue? That's going to really mess with your nightvision. Good luck.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 27, 2004)

Maybe, but it will be very cool looking in action.

Besides, if you are in a car at night, I doubt you'll have any nightvision developed with all the headlights, dashlights, streetlamps, etc.


----------



## RussH (Apr 27, 2004)

The color isn't very important for nightvision, it's the intensity. Your eyes are more sensitive for blue so it looks more intense than red at the same power level. But plenty of dashboards use blue lighting...it wouldn't be my first choice, but I don't like flourescent lights either.


----------



## Eugene (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought some white Led's for my gauges and they look somewhat blue. I'll have to see if the digicam can capture the color sometime.


----------



## MXDan (Apr 27, 2004)

I put them in a few days ago, and the look is very cool. They are a little dimmer than the stock ones, so intensity is not an issue. I can read with them on in the dark, but they are actually far less distracting when on while I am driving.

I already ordered more leds for my parking lights, glove box light, and license plate lights.

Ordered from Autolumination.com very fast delivery and have heard good things about their customer service on my car forums.


----------



## Eugene (Apr 30, 2004)

I need an LED brake light but I need more than just the bulb. I moved the aluminum cap from my old truck to my new one and the cap doesn't have a third light and covers the one on the truck cab. I'm looking for one of those oval lights that I see on the big trucks, one of those would be the right size.


----------



## Willmore (May 3, 2004)

Actually, color of a light is very important to nightvision. Take a look elsewhere in this forum, this is a well discussed topic.

The dimmer for my dash lights is set at the bottom of its range and I wish I could set it lower. With it set to max, the dash and other interior lights look way too bright. If someone needs it that bright to see, they shouldn't be driving at night. Wow.


----------



## Eugene (May 3, 2004)

I put mine in and they are way too blue and way too dim. Going to have to put the incan's back


----------



## yuandrew (May 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Eugene said:*
I need an LED brake light but I need more than just the bulb. I moved the aluminum cap from my old truck to my new one and the cap doesn't have a third light and covers the one on the truck cab. I'm looking for one of those oval lights that I see on the big trucks, one of those would be the right size. 

[/ QUOTE ]

WalMart now sells LED brakelights in their automotive department. I saw them near the tralier wireing section at my location. You may also check out automotive stores. I think you might be intrested in this (Scroll down and look for the MODEL LTB-10 Light bar.)


----------

